# Pump funding saga continues



## shiv (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi all, the last time I wrote I was in touch with INPUT re: my care, the pump trial, etc.

I have registered with a GP in Brighton and have asked to be referred to the Eastbourne team (although I saw a locum dr, so not sure if that will happen if I don't chase it up!).

Got an email from my current DSN today saying the consultant is keen to meet with me re pump funding.

...honestly. I laughed when I read the email; I'm guessing INPUT have been in touch with them!

I can think of 3 outcomes:

1. I get pump funding
2. I get told he does not think I am suitable for a pump and therefore will not apply for funding for me
3. it's a ploy to get the trial pump back off me (they'd have to pin me down and knock me out first...)

She has booked me to see him next Thurs but I have emailed to ask for it to be this Thurs due to work; hopefully it is not too late notice!

Will obv keep you all updated


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 15, 2010)

Fingers crossed you get the pump


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2010)

I really hope that they cough up for you Shiv - you have clearly taken to the pump very well and it would be a crime to take it back.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 15, 2010)

I've also got my fingers crossed for you as well...

As the start you've had with pumping, and the improvements you've made with control, the cost of funding is worth every penny they are spending...

If they ask for it back, inform them that you have no intention of disconnecting it yourself without a court order to do so, and if they attempt to disconnect it then you will sue them for assult...


----------



## Steff (Nov 15, 2010)

After seeing you on saturday and having a little spy at your pump i think it would be madness if they didnt cough up the funding for you .Good luck and fingers crossed x


----------



## Hazel (Nov 15, 2010)

I hope all goes well.    You are a confinent young lady, and I am sure you will be able to persude them of your wishes

Keep us posted as to how it goes 

We could have a virtual pump party!


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 15, 2010)

Good luck with it Shiv, do your revision the night before and say all the right things!

Good luck x


----------



## bev (Nov 15, 2010)

I hope its good news Shiv.Bev


----------



## spiritfree (Nov 15, 2010)

Wishing you good luck with funding.


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 15, 2010)

Best of luck Shiv, will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 16, 2010)

Good luck from me too, got everything crossed that it goes well.


----------



## tracey w (Nov 16, 2010)

At least its progress. Good luck we are all routing for you


----------



## shiv (Nov 24, 2010)

thanks all...the appointment is at 14:00 tomorrow, Tom is coming with me, I am getting really nervous now! I just don't want to get my hopes up


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2010)

Hope things go well Shiv, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Steff (Nov 24, 2010)

Fingers crossed for you Shiv hope all goes smoothly.


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 24, 2010)

Good luck Shiv, hope it goes well!


----------



## bev (Nov 24, 2010)

Good luck Shiv - let us know what happens.Bev


----------



## Hazel (Nov 24, 2010)

Shiv, I am routing for you - with Tom besdie you it will be fine.

Mind, we are all looking forward to the virtual pump party


----------



## purpleshadez (Nov 24, 2010)

All the best!

I hope they see sense and provide the funding for you.


----------



## tracey w (Nov 24, 2010)

Best of luck Shiv x


----------



## shiv (Nov 25, 2010)

he said yes.

I won't believe it until I get my hands on my own pump - he wants to now transfer me to Eastbourne?! - so I'm not getting excited yet lol. Speaking to DSN tomorrow and asking her to get them to hold off on the transfer until funding comes through, I can just see that causing problems!


----------



## bev (Nov 25, 2010)

Great news Shiv - you kept us waiting and worrying.......

So have you still got your loan pump.Bev


----------



## shiv (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes still got it, consultant said to talk to DSN about when she wants it back. Yeah right, like I'm going to start that conversation. I'll wait until they ask and just drag it out. If they wanted it back so badly they would have asked for it by now.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2010)

Goodness, what a palaver! Glad to see things are moving in the right direction! (They are, aren't they?  )


----------



## tracey w (Nov 26, 2010)

Good news, well done


----------

